# Feedback on Panova Blue



## barghest

Was browsing Insta and the Panova Blue caught my eye; hadn't heard of Mühle-Glashütte but have been looking at getting a nice casual everyday German watch.

How is it terms of durability compared to something like the Sinn 556?


----------



## StufflerMike

On par. Both fitted with the SW200 so I wouldn‘t expect any difference in terms of reliability/durability. Same valid for the fit and finish of the stainless steel cases. both 316L.


----------



## barghest

Thanks for the reply, will add to my shortlist; had a look at the rest of their models, is there any reason this brand isn't more popular?


----------



## StufflerMike

barghest said:


> Thanks for the reply, will add to my shortlist; had a look at the rest of their models, is there any reason this brand isn't more popular?


It might not be popular on your side of the pond. In Germany Mühle is popular.


----------



## TheJohnP

I recently picked up a Panova Blau.
Feels very solidly made with a nice heft to the watch head. The lume is surprisingly good and unexpected. 
I like that Mühle adds their own regulator to the movement and adjusts each movement to six positions.

And most of all, it is a beauty.


----------



## Aaah

It is a very, very pretty watch. I think that no-one else offers so many different designs of stunning looking watches. The ProMare Go would probably be my fave



TheJohnP said:


> I recently picked up a Panova Blau.
> Feels very solidly made with a nice heft to the watch head. The lume is surprisingly good and unexpected.
> I like that Mühle adds their own regulator to the movement and adjusts each movement to six positions.
> 
> And most of all, it is a beauty.
> 
> View attachment 15393941
> 
> 
> View attachment 15393942


----------



## pdsf

@TheJohnP Oh wow that is so pretty 

I still hope to one day check out the 29er midsize. I have only seen a Muehle watch once in real life and I was very impressed with its quality.


----------



## barghest

Gah, this whole process is a mistake, now I want BOTH the Panova and the 556. I have a bad feeling about this (in my wallet)


----------



## pdsf

barghest said:


> Gah, this whole process is a mistake, now I want BOTH the Panova and the 556. I have a bad feeling about this (in my wallet)


Welcome to my/our world. 

I have seen a 556 irl. It's wonderful.


----------



## buddahlou

I got my eye on the green one what beautiful pieces.


----------



## RickSR

buddahlou said:


> I got my eye on the green one what beautiful pieces.


I have the green Panova. It is striking and I love wearing it! I have also had the Muhle 29er small which is a really nice watch. Muhle makes great watches and I think they are extremely attractive and well made.


----------



## OHC

TheJohnP said:


> I recently picked up a Panova Blau.
> Feels very solidly made with a nice heft to the watch head. The lume is surprisingly good and unexpected.
> I like that Mühle adds their own regulator to the movement and adjusts each movement to six positions.
> 
> And most of all, it is a beauty.
> 
> View attachment 15393941
> 
> 
> View attachment 15393942


Beauty! what's your wrist size?


----------



## TheJohnP

OHC said:


> Beauty! what's your wrist size?


Average?
No idea. 
One of my quirks, I haven't measured and don't want to either.


----------



## davidevo

Maybe just give us the cross the top measurement? It's helpful when these watches are so hard to find to try on!


----------



## nuhobby

I'm wearing the green Panova, and I think my wrist is 7-1/4" . There is a picture over on the thread about St. Patrick's Day under the Muhle sub-forum. I had a lot of extra strap, so I cut off some of it after I took the picture. For my wrist it fits very well, even with a dress shirt. If I ever wanted a lower profile I could even go to a 2-piece strap.


----------



## t.ribosome

barghest said:


> Gah, this whole process is a mistake, now I want BOTH the Panova and the 556. I have a bad feeling about this (in my wallet)


I'm currently having the same dilemma-- having a hard time choosing between the 556 I B and the Panova Blau. Any opinions would be welcome. As cool as the blue Sinn 556 looks, I think I'm leaning towards the Panova Blau. Teddy Baldassarre's review of the Panova Blau is awesome!


----------



## t.ribosome

Wesleypaul585 said:


> It is great
> What is your wrist size


My wrist size is 19cm. I currently wear a 40mm Vaer C5 Field White. I think the size is just right, especially given the narrow bezel.


----------



## t.ribosome

t.ribosome said:


> My wrist size is 19cm. I currently wear a 40mm Vaer C5 Field White. I think the size is just right, especially given the narrow bezel.
> [/QUOTE
> I went ahead and bought the Panova Blau today The AD had to order it, but it should arrive soon. Can't wait!
> At the recommendation of several WUS participants in various threads, I decided to go through the local Little Treasury Jewelers in Gambrills, MD.


----------



## Tekkamaki

Was looking at the Panova Blue & Sinn 556 series. Ended up going with the Panova Grey on a Forstner Klip.


----------



## Tekkamaki

Returning to an older thread, as a Panova grey owner, I had a surprise opportunity recently to get a 556i mother of pearl. I had forgotten that I got on the Watchbuys waiting list.

Here are a few thoughts on these two wonderful watches.
The Muhle
$500 less
Thinner (surprisingly noticeable) no display back
Larger dial, decent wrist presence
Great lume
No crown guard 
Very accurate +-1SPD
Aftermarket bracelets only
Love the Forstner Klip
Two blue options (grey, red & green also)
No wait list

The Sinn 556
Very balanced 
Nice display back, .5mm thicker
Poor lume
OEM bracelets $$$
MOP is very subtle, but awesome 
+2.5 spd accuracy 
38.8mm is small but legible 
Excellent crowd guard
I like the applied indices 
You might need to wait list

My consensus: honestly you can't go wrong with either. 

If price & lume is important & you have a larger wrist, go Muhle.

If your wrist is small & you want an integrated bracelet. Go Sinn. 

I prefer the lighter blue or grey Muhle or the MOP Sinn to the 556ib, but this is more a personal preference. 
Whichever you buy, you will likely still long for a version of the other.


----------

